# 273, 275, 276 difference?



## coycaller (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure what the difference is between these new holland bailer. Could somebody fill me in? Maybe a reference is available that I can't find.
Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to own a 275....good machine....I believe the difference is very minor. I haven't look at the others close but I believe the stuffer carriage may have been different, mine locked the wheel when the rope was pulled, perhaps the 273 didn't, just not sure definitely different yrs of production. Think mine was made in 78


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've tried to look these balers up online, but not much info as far as specifications. About the best I could do was the manufacture dates:

273 7/68 - 7/77
275 1/66 - 5/71
276 7/71 - 6/76

I've got a 276 that I bought in the mid-90's. It was well used when I bought it and my intentions were to run it for a few years and buy a newer one later. But, it's like the Energizer Bunny and just keeps going, and going, and going....


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

The 273 and 275 are pretty much the same baler but the 276 is a bigger baler and looks more like the 300 series balers


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 275 was a heavy duty version of the 268, 269 and 273. The outside appearance is nearly identical. The 275 had more bearings on the feeder carriage. instead of wear blocks on the feeder carriage, the 275 used bearings. The 275 also had an additional bearing on the plunger.

The 276 replaced the 275. It has the flow action feeder instead of the feeder carriage and somewhat more capacity.


----------



## coycaller (Oct 16, 2010)

"The 276 replaced the 275. It has the flow action feeder instead of the feeder carriage and somewhat more capacity"

What is the difference between the flow action feeder and the carriage feeder. The only NH I have ever been around is a 286.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

273 carriage feeder.








276 flow action feeder.


----------



## coycaller (Oct 16, 2010)

Thx


----------

